# Lacey... the waiting is over.



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

This is Lacey the la mancha, shes a year and a half old, and FF obviously. Shes a smaller gal, and her huge belly really makes her look small. That and she will never get her head outta the camera. I had to have my daughter hold her to get an udder pic cause shes always got her head in everything, including my camera. We call her ET cause her face in the camera looks like an alien or something lol. I dont think I feel ligs on her, does her udder look full enough, does she look like shes gonna kid soon? I dont have a due date on her, cause they are pasture bred.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Lacey... is her udder big enough to be going soon?*

it looks like its getting there but I still think she could fill more - a few more days, a week maybe. How is she behaving? Have the babies 'dropped'?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lacey... is her udder big enough to be going soon?*

I think she'll wait, besides her udder needing to fill more, her backside doesn't look "ready" either.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... is her udder big enough to be going soon?*

Her behavor doesnt yell shes ready. Nor does the rest of her to me, but her ligs, they were there and there gone now. Maybe there just teasing me and theyll be back later. But at the moment they are very gone. Its weird its like I can feel her umm, personal area... its so squeeshy. Her udder has filled alot since yesterday and today thats for sure.

Liz how long you guessing she has? Were moving in two weeks and Im hoping no one goes then... fine if they go before or after but dont really wanna have them going into labor while we move. Got 6 gonna go in the next month for sure... well see. They will probably all go in two weeks. LOL


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Lacey... is her udder big enough to be going soon?*

I dont go with ligs anymore - I've had too many come and go, does kid with ligs still there, and ligs disappear weeks before the birth LOL they always like to keep us guessing dont they? goats never do things by the book!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... is her udder big enough to be going soon?*



keren said:


> I dont go with ligs anymore - I've had too many come and go, does kid with ligs still there, and ligs disappear weeks before the birth LOL they always like to keep us guessing dont they? goats never do things by the book!


Yep thats why I didnt yell yay kids I ran and got my camera and my daughter and we took pics cause i didnt think she was quite there yet, but thought id get a back up opinion from you all cause I still doubt myself. But yuo two backed up what I thought. A little bit more time.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Lacey... is her udder big enough to be going soon?*

Yep, I agree, more time. When she is getting close her udder will REALLY fill...usually the rear udder seems to be the last part to fill and when she is close to giving birth she will get the "shelf" thing going on--you will know it when you see it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lacey... is her udder big enough to be going soon?*

Ditto..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Lacey... is her udder big enough to be going soon?*

right, they will suddenly balloon with milk! then you know kidding is eminent


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... is her udder big enough to be going soon?*

Anyone else got a guess when? More then a week?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lacey... is her udder big enough to be going soon?*

I am going to say the 23rd. She has a bit to go, and man is she cute.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... is her udder big enough to be going soon?*



sweetgoats said:


> I am going to say the 23rd. She has a bit to go, and man is she cute.


oh dont say that!!! We move on 23rd... lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lacey... is her udder big enough to be going soon?*

OH know. How far are you moving?


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... is her udder big enough to be going soon?*



sweetgoats said:


> OH know. How far are you moving?


Not far. About 10 miles away. Thats the good thing, but Im still worried about stressing my pregnant does out. Blah


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... is her udder big enough to be going soon?*

*talks to self*

Udders really filling... no signs of her going yet though.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Lacey... is her udder big enough to be going soon?*

Watch her like a hawk...LOL. Usually when their udders really begin to fill out they've only got another day or two to go. It's hard to say without seeing pictures but she may go soon


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... is her udder big enough to be going soon?*



FunnyRiverFarm said:


> Watch her like a hawk...LOL. Usually when their udders really begin to fill out they've only got another day or two to go. It's hard to say without seeing pictures but she may go soon


Yay someones reading... couldnt get pics last night but Ill try and get some today... shes still acting normal. I cant wait to see this ones kid. I have a buck that got heat stroke last year and it really messed him up for awhile. He came back but he wont breed anything, well I didnt think he would, I think this is his kid


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lacey... is her udder big enough to be going soon?*

You know she is going to hold off until it will be the worst time for YOU, then she will kid. :greengrin:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... is her udder big enough to be going soon?*



sweetgoats said:


> You know she is going to hold off until it will be the worst time for YOU, then she will kid. :greengrin:


Oh yeah... with us moving Im sure I will have 6 does deliever on the most busy day of moving, or better yet... the last night when Im exhausted... and finally thinking Im gonna get sleep... then theyll go.

Heres laceys udder today. What do you all think?



















Nice little FF udder I think


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lacey... is her udder big enough to be going soon?*

WOW :shocked: She has really filled out nice. I still say this weekend. SORRY


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... is her udder big enough to be going soon?*



sweetgoats said:


> WOW :shocked: She has really filled out nice. I still say this weekend. SORRY


Yeah I think its pretty nice. Oh no, this weekend is fine. Just dont want it next weekend, and I dont think shell hold out that long. But you never know...


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... getting close.*

Still filling... man Im loving this does first time udder.  Im very happy with her even before her kid is born. LOL


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Lacey... getting close.*

Oh wow, she's lookin' great, Angel!! I'm super excited for you


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... getting close.*

Comparing pics it looks like its hanging more, and not as full. What do you think?


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Lacey... getting close. [New udder pics 4-15-10]*

Hmmm onder: yep, I see what you mean. Don't know what it means, :shrug: though it seems kinda strange to DEcrease her udder fill before freshening...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lacey... getting close. [New udder pics 4-15-10]*

she is filling and teh weight is making it hang down more -- as she fills her top portion of her udder will fill up as well.

some does dont fill evenly they fill the "bottom" and then the top.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... getting close. [New udder pics 4-15-10]*

Hmm never had one do that before. Thanks for explaining. So that means she has sometime to go. She is gonna have a nicer udder I think. One of my best I think.  Man give me a nice doe by her and Ill think I won the lottery lol

I hate waiting... :hair:

I got one doe hiding in the corner, this doe, then another doe thats been getting up and down up and down all day...


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... getting close. [New udder pics 4-16-10]*

Shes still not showing any signs... gonna go get some new udder pics. Crazy goat.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... getting close. [New udder pics 4-19-10]*

Though she has for sure dropped, she still is holding onto that baby. LOL Heres todays udder pics. She look closer? Shes driving me nuts.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... getting close. [New udder pics 4-19-10]*

This doe better give me a nice beautiful healthy doeling... LOL Shes driving me nuts. Still no kid. No signs of labor, udder is nice and looks and feels to me full, but shes still hangs on. LOL We move in two days, Im sure shell let it all go then


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid]*

You know, she is going to hold off like I said at the beginning until it is moving day. :applaud:

It really does look like a few more days is all.

She is looking really nice. :thumbup: but you know they can be little devils,  when it comes to this. They have to follow the code of honor you know.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid]*

Still hanging on. Heres udder pics from today. Moving day in two days... I got another la mancha doe the same time I got her, her udder used to look alot fuller then the other does, but now shes caught up. Think theyll go about the same time. Gonna try to get pics of the other does udder, but shes not very tame lol.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid][New udder pics!! Have a looks!!*

She is growing nicely, but I think (I say that sparingly) the you might make the move before she kids. She might make it until Sunday. :doh:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid][New udder pics!! Have a looks!!*

yep... I'd say Sunday.... her udder still isn't tight.... big but not yet filled.  Fingers crossed you get a nice healthy doeling! Good luck with your move hope everything goes smoothly!!!!!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid][New udder pics!! Have a looks!!*

Poor doe aint gonna be able to carry that thing around when it fills. LOL

Well I guess itll be good if she waits til after the move... what if its storming here, you think that matters? LOL :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid][New udder pics!! Have a looks!!*

well - its hard to say how much longer - but it looks like her teats are plumping, which is a good sign. Since you don't have a kidding history on her udder and how full she gets, its really hard to say how much longer except by checking those ligs ..... if I had to GUESS - I would say a week or so ... but really I have seen some girls freshen without a full bag also ....... sorry I am not much more help.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid][New udder pics!! Have a looks!!*



kelebek said:


> well - its hard to say how much longer - but it looks like her teats are plumping, which is a good sign. Since you don't have a kidding history on her udder and how full she gets, its really hard to say how much longer except by checking those ligs ..... if I had to GUESS - I would say a week or so ... but really I have seen some girls freshen without a full bag also ....... sorry I am not much more help.


This year I have been able to figure out how to feel and find, and help predict when my does with kid by the help of the ligs, but with this girl I havent felt any ligs for about a week... and of course she hasnt kidded. Gonna have to get better used to her in years. Im sure Ill get to know her better after her first year. I love this doe, shes so cute I think. I soo want a doeling from her.  Little black and white doeling... lol [Im hoping she was breed to my black and white, yearling, la boer buckling]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid][New udder pics!! Have a looks!!*

Its hard to say - I mean she could wait a couple weeks or suddenly fill more. I really think she is going to wait a bit longer on you


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid][New udder pics!! Have a looks!!*

I would say probably another week at least.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid][New udder pics!! Have a looks!!*

Teats are filled...and her udder is looking very nice too, IDK...but I would definately be absolutely nuts not knowing a due date! I think she'll go the day you are wanting to load up and haul out, just to be a spiteful girl!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid][New udder pics!! Have a looks!!*



liz said:


> Teats are filled...and her udder is looking very nice too, IDK...but I would definately be absolutely nuts not knowing a due date! I think she'll go the day you are wanting to load up and haul out, just to be a spiteful girl!


Yeah moving day is in two days... Im really hoping she settles in, but I was guessing shed go this weekend. But most seem to think she wont... so well see. I wouldnt mind her going that long, it would be more convient for me. So Im guessing this weekend. lol


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid][New udder pics!! Have a looks!!*



liz said:


> Teats are filled...and her udder is looking very nice too, IDK...but I would definately be absolutely nuts not knowing a due date! I think she'll go the day you are wanting to load up and haul out, just to be a spiteful girl!


Oh and thank you. I so love this doe.  *wants a doeling from her really bad*


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid][New udder pics!! Have a looks!!*

Angel,

How is she doing today? Any real changes? I know you are getting things finalized to move, so I thought I would check in on you.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid][New udder pics!! Have a looks!!*



sweetgoats said:


> Angel,
> 
> How is she doing today? Any real changes? I know you are getting things finalized to move, so I thought I would check in on you.


No changes.... I have noticed the last few nights shes sleeping away from the herd. But during the day shes right with them. And shes dropped alot, and that udder is nice, but shes gonna keep driving me nuts. I think shes laughing at me. Movie is tomorrow and saturday, so I wont be on much after today... Ill update when I can


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid][New udder pics!! Have a looks!!*

I will be gone to a goat clinic tomorrow and Saturday, so I will not eb able to check in on you and her.

Good luck, and I hope she holds off initiate the new barn. :wahoo:

Have fun moving. Hope it goes smooth.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid][New udder pics!! Have a looks!!*

Good luck with the move...praying.. she hangs in there..... :hug: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid][New udder pics!! Have a looks!!*

How is Lacey and how did the move go? :hug:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid][New udder pics!! Have a looks!!*

Well we moved and are settling.... Lacey is still making me wait.

Lilly however gave a gorgeous buckling pics coming soon on another thread of Lillys kids.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid]*

Still no signs of kidding, her udder looks the same... what the hec... lol. Maybe shed not actually pregnant LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid]*

Wow...still nothing....how does her udder look... is it getting super tight yet?
And has her tail head dropped at all..... :hug:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid]*



toth boer goats said:


> Wow...still nothing....how does her udder look... is it getting super tight yet?
> And has her tail head dropped at all..... :hug:


Ill have to get some udder pics, Ill try today. To be honest it doesnt look much different to me, then again Im so frustrated she hasnt had them yet. She has for sure dropped alot!! She looks like a very skinny goat that just ate a basketball lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid]*

That would be great to see pics of her... :wink: :thumb:

Did you have a due date on her?


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid]*



toth boer goats said:


> That would be great to see pics of her... :wink: :thumb:
> 
> Did you have a due date on her?


No due date, they were pasture breed. Heres an udder pics today.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid]*

looks like she will string you on for at least a week longer at the rate she is going


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid]*

Thanks for posting the picture....I have to agree with Stacey on that ...her udder needs to fill a bit more... :wink: 
In the mean time... she will still drive us nuts waiting.... :crazy: :hug:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid]*

Yeah she looks like shes getting closer, but still not ready I dont think either. Weird doe... :hair: :hair: :hair: Gonna have to remember this about her in the years to come. Yeah she better have a nice healthy doeling, or she might be for sale lol Im really going nuts with this one.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid]*

Yep gonna make me wait at least a week, still waiting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lacey... [still no kid]*

I feel sorry for ya....hang in there.... :hug:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... [Udder Update 5102010]*

Well heres laceys udder this morning. Anyone think shes any closer? To me she looks like shes filled alot but lets compare. Maybe its wishful thinking on my part. I was outta town yesterday thought for sure shed go. But she didnt, but the doe I got the same time as her did... so who knows maybe soon?


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Lacey... [Udder Update 5102010]*

She has a cute little udder going on there . . . . from this pic though I am going to say she's still at least a few days out still . .. . how are her ligs doing? She does look quite sunken from the back view here . . . 
Oh how I hate those 'I don't know' due dates!!! I bet you are going mad!!!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lacey had her kid today. About an hour ago, the waiting is over. She had a black and tan buckling. Not what I was hoping for but at least both are healthy and doing well. And Im guessing hes not from the buck I hoped either. He has speckled ears, even if they are la mancha ears. *sighs* Seems my nubian buck does get around lol. He must have jumped in and outta the pen.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new baby, even if it isn't the one you wanted.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yay! Congrats, Lacey, on your healthy little boy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats....... :thumb:


----------

